# Deere 1050 clutch problem



## kffain (Oct 25, 2014)

1050 will not pull its own weight in high range, Will shift in and out of all gears, It will also pull a box blade and move dirt in low range. So I am thinking there must be some sort of duel clutch in these little tractors?? any help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks
Kyle.


----------

